# Trek Seat Mast alternatives or extenders



## TurtleButtocks (Mar 22, 2017)

Hello,

I have a 2019 model Trek Emonda SL6. With the seat mast at the possible maximum level, the saddle height is 2cm short than my ideal saddle height.

I have the 175mm seat mast, and as far as I can see this is the longest mast that Trek produces.

Does anybody know if there are other seat posts/masts that are compatible with Trek? Or maybe there are some extenders or something that I can use to make it longer?


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Just the Trek seatmast. From what you are describing, that bike is way to small for you.


----------



## Tlaloc (May 12, 2005)

*Two Lengths*

Trek makes two lengths of caps. Be sure you have the long one.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

Tlaloc said:


> Trek makes two lengths of caps. Be sure you have the long one.


He has the long one.


----------

